# Updated Quick & Dirty Mylink Upgrade DIY for Gen 1 Cruzes



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

*For 2011-2015 Cruzes and 2016 Cruze Limiteds made in the United States and Australia only.*

These directions are for updating from the basic 4" radio to a NON-Navigational Mylink radio ONLY.

1) Buy a Mylink silver box specifically from a Chevrolet Cruze. I recommend part number 84026635 or 84062126, but the following part numbers have also been tested: 23184129 & 23476256.

Tip #1: Ask the seller to verify the radio comes from a Cruze with the same speaker setup as yours. Basic 6 speaker system is RPO code UZ6. Premium 7 speaker system with amplifier is RPO code UQA.

Tip #2: If you want/need the backup camera feature, ask the seller to verify the radio comes from a Cruze with RPO code UVC.

Tip #2a: If the seller is able to provide you with the VIN of the vehicle the parts are coming from, Vindecoderz.com can tell you what the RPO codes are.

Tip #3: The backup camera is a standard feature on the LTZ model.
​2) Buy a center console control panel. Option code UYE. Also buy a 7" Mylink touchscreen and plastic display bezel. Option code UDY.

Tip: Shop smart and you could get all 4 parts for between $75 & $100 total, shipping included.

3) Dhpnet has posted a diagram of their own wiring harness. Link
You will need to purchase the Twinax cable and USB cable separately.
​4) Reprogram the VIN in the silverbox yourself. It's fairly simple to do and all it takes is about an hour and $15 for an usb EEPROM programmer and clip. If you don't feel comfortable taking apart the radio, ask a younger family member (preferably between 2 and 5 years old) to do it for you. You might have to bribe them to put it all back together when done however. Directions on how to disassemble are in post #3.

4a) The recommended method of VIN change is to just zero out the vin on the new radio. That will put it into relearn mode when your vehicle is started for the first time after installation.

Tip #1: A Chevrolet dealer will not change the VIN as this isn't an official upgrade.

Tip #2: Do not send the radio to anyone advertising reprogramming services. As long as the upgrade came from a Cruze with the desired/appropriate RPO codes, it does not need anything changed besides the VIN. (A Cruze will run quite happily without a radio installed, you however will not be very happy without one installed)
​5) Installation directions are here. If you made your own harness using dhpnet's diagram, refer to that for installation.

Thanks go to @modalita for their original work on this upgrade so many years ago, @dhpnet for their work on a wiring harness and @ChevyGuy for help with figuring out the best way to change the VIN.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

*For 2011-2015 Cruzes and 2016 Cruze Limiteds made in the United States and Australia only.*

To upgrade from the basic 4" radio to a Navigation Mylink radio, the directions are a little different.

1) Purchase a navigation silver box. I recommend 84027468 or 84027468. You could also use 23477341 or 23497398.

2) Purchase a navigation control panel. Option Code UYS

3) You will need to purchase a GPS antenna separately in addition to the twinax cable and usb cable. Or find the official GM navigation signal splitter (P/N 20960972) and 2 cables with the appropriate fakra connectors.

Rest is the same


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

*For 2011-2015 Cruzes and 2016 Cruze Limiteds made in the United States and Australia only.*

Directions on how to reprogram the VIN chip

First, locate the VIN chip. This requires completely disassembling the new radio.

The chip you are looking for is on the bottom side of the 2nd circuit board (not the one on the riser):










Then, you need a CH341A EEPROM reader/writer, like this:

USB BIOS EEPROM SPI FLASH Programmer CH341A 24 25 series

You can remove the chip from the board to program it, or you can purchase a SOIC8 EEPROM test clip, like this. The test clip allows you to program the chip without removing it from the PC board.
Soic8 Sop8 Flash Chip Ic Test Clips Socket Adpter Bios/24/25/93

You need to connect the reader to your computer and install the drivers and software. Download

You need to connect the chip to the reader so that pin 1 is nearest to the lever that holds/releases the chip from the reader.

First make a backup of the chip's data in case anything goes wrong. Then you can view the contents of the chip. In the software, the left side of the screen shows the actual programming, displayed in hexadecimal. The right side shows a translation in plain text.

Thanks go to @dhpnet for their original post expanding on my original directions and information about the chip.


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow! 

I'm always intrigued with people who dissect electronics to this point! I commend all the time you have into this mod. I need to read it again to fully understand everything going on.

The only thing that scares me is getting access to the chip and removing it to program. I guess if you were comfortable with electronics this isn't that bad.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

carbon02 said:


> The only thing that scares me is getting access to the chip and removing it to program. I guess if you were comfortable with electronics this isn't that bad.


For access, you need a #2 Phillips screwdriver. You're going to take things apart. If you use the clip, you really only need to be handy with tools. No soldering required.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> [FONT=.SF UI Text][FONT=.SFUIText]he following part numbers have been tested: 23184129 (2014 model year), 23476256 (2015 model year), and 23284452 (2016 model year & the one I currently recommend). [/FONT][/FONT]


I have also tested 23206821 from a 2014 LTZ. But, I think any MyLink that came out of a Cruze should work. I agree with recommending the 2016 radio. Why not get one with the most current hardware and software available?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

dhpnet said:


> Why not get one with the most current hardware and software available?


You mean the one that might be the most incompatible with the rest of the car?  We don't know what changes were made in the BCM to radio communication over the years. I think the feature set improvements between the 2015 and the 2016 is pretty minor compared to 2015 against the prior years.

The 2016 clearly went though some kind of redesign since it only has one Bluetooth antenna. I'm still looking for the hardware differences between the 2013 and the 2015. I haven't found any yet. There's clearly feature differences, but I haven't found any hardware changes.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> You mean the one that might be the most incompatible with the rest of the car?  We don't know what changes were made in the BCM to radio communication over the years. I think the feature set improvements between the 2015 and the 2016 is pretty minor compared to 2015 against the prior years.
> 
> The 2016 clearly went though some kind of redesign since it only has one Bluetooth antenna. I'm still looking for the hardware differences between the 2013 and the 2015. I haven't found any yet. There's clearly feature differences, but I haven't found any hardware changes.


I think I've pretty much determined that the BCM doesn't care about communication with the radio. It quite happily tossed all the radios I tested into backup camera mode when I shifted into reverse, even the Verano radio and has never caused any kind of issue with them. (Actually, it doesn't really seem to care about much since I added fog lights without needing a reprogram)

The Bluetooth change started in late 2013. They kept the original case, but dropped 1 antenna. Then in late 2014 they switched the design to the new centrally positioned single antenna case. After that, later p/n had newer software build dates, but still had the 20nov2014 hardware build date. They also continued to use the older 2 Bluetooth antenna design during the same period. Guess they had a lot of them in stock.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Actually, the Bluetooth change started in 2015. They kept the original case, but dropped 1 antenna.


I'm pretty sure the one I have has two antennas with connections to the PCB. You mean they introduced the 2016 P/N in 2015?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

StLouisCPhT said:


> I think I've pretty much determined that the BCM doesn't care about communication with the radio. It quite happily tossed all the radios I tested into backup camera mode when I shifted into reverse, even the Verano radio and has never caused any kind of issue with them. (_*Actually, it doesn't really seem to care about much since I added fog lights without needing a reprogram*_)
> 
> The Bluetooth change started in late 2013. They kept the original case, but dropped 1 antenna. Then in late 2014 they switched the design to the new centrally positioned single antenna case. After that, later p/n had newer software build dates, but still had the 20nov2014 hardware build date. They also continued to use the older 2 Bluetooth antenna design during the same period. Guess they had a lot of them in stock.
> 
> 23495273


This is only an issue for 2013 cars built in 2012 up to about 25 March of 2013.

http://sandyblogs.com/techlink/?p=1965


----------



## cmarkwart (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok all I'm not a person that is in to this programing kick. but I figured it out I'm using both items 
CH341A EEPROM reader/writer along with SOIC8 EEPROM test clip
I watched the youtube video got the right software in stalled with the drivers but could not read the chip untill I did some net searches 
the chip I had to select in the software is 
24EEprom 
ISSI
IS24c128
then I was able to find all the information yay. 
going to read the old unit out of my cruze 2012 eco and the new one from a 2014 rs I'm going to see what is different 
wish me luck


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

StLouisCPhT said:


> First, locate the VIN chip. This requires completely disassembling the new radio.
> 
> The chip you are looking for is on the bottom side of the 2nd circuit board (not the one on the riser):
> 
> ...


I tried the driver / software links that were in the YouTube link discussion area and they did not seem to be available anymore. Do you have them to post or send or a better link to them?


----------



## cmarkwart (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok I hooked everything up using the new harness adaptor . It turned on and had sound all buttons worked . I had everything appart . so I turned off the car and then put everything in bolted down and snapped all panels in place. 

then I started up the car and was going to link my cell bluetooth . it turned on all buttons work but now no sound. 
I went in to test mode and still nothing. I used stock reset still no sound. 

what could be wrong?
I then put in my old unit and everything works even the sound.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Blasirl said:


> I tried the driver / software links that were in the YouTube link discussion area and they did not seem to be available anymore. Do you have them to post or send or a better link to them?


I just tried the first link in the YouTube description area (not comments). It seems to be working. Note that you have to "show more" to see the links.


----------



## Spark (Apr 11, 2017)

if only there were pictures/videos explaining this


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> I just tried the first link in the YouTube description area (not comments). It seems to be working. Note that you have to "show more" to see the links.


These are the links I am referring to and below is a screenshot of what I get every time I click on the first link:

Published on Feb 7, 2016
Hi & Welcome to my Channel  ! CHECK DESCRIPTION !

Here i Show you how to use a USB Bios Chip Programmer and a lot more...

All the Files you can Download here:
https://mega.nz/#!uJtTgAxC!r0ys8c-DlS...

And Drivers for COM-LPT-Serial here:
https://mega.nz/#!rdV1iDaJ!2dJvncifnj...

You can buy it from here:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/381206013...

How to easy Remove a Bios Chip from any Motherboard´s:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEcvV...

And how to prepare the USB BIOS Programmer to flash a lot more Chips you can see here:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycE_Z...

Hope you fixed all, and have a Nice time 

! THUMBS UP & SUBSCRIBE !

PEACE
NSC


----------



## cmarkwart (Aug 26, 2012)

ok all I have a Radio that is RPO:UZ6 
I'm looking to trade one for RPO:UQA 
I will trade and also reprogram it for you free of charge as long as you can mail me yours and I will mail you mine


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> The chip is write protected, so you need to either desolder pin 7 or remove the small resistor to reprogram the chip.


I have programmed 3 MyLink boxes now without removing pin 7 or the resistor. I would recommend to everyone that you first try writing to the chip without making any changes and only desolder pin 7 or the resistor if this doesn't work.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Also, just for reference in this thread. Here is the thread I created that shows how I created the wiring harness. 

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-gen1-audio-electronics/196994-how-i-did-mylink-wire-harness.html


----------



## FastCruze (Jun 6, 2014)

I am having a bit of an issue trying to program the chip on the radio. I have installed the software, and when I go to say detect I get nothing. That video on youtube is very basic. Anyone have a better video showing exactly what needs to be done?


----------



## FastCruze (Jun 6, 2014)

Anyone have better explanation of how to program the chip? That video is more than frustrating with the guy telling me 100x where to put the jumper.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

FastCruze said:


> I am having a bit of an issue trying to program the chip on the radio. I have installed the software, and when I go to say detect I get nothing. That video on youtube is very basic. Anyone have a better video showing exactly what needs to be done?


Just so we're on the same page - the software isn't seeing the programmer?

Did you download the software from the links in that video? Apparently there's similar software out there that doesn't work. I'd also try another port and verify that you can see the device in Device Manager.


----------



## FastCruze (Jun 6, 2014)

Yeah the red light on the device comes on and it shows connected on the chip software. I did download the newer software that shows the chip reader in the correct orientation.


----------



## FastCruze (Jun 6, 2014)

Is there a bit of a more detailed video or explanation of how to burn this correctly? Nothing is mentioned about where to zero this thing out.

mark


----------



## FastCruze (Jun 6, 2014)

Well to add onto what the OP has put up for us I hope this helps a few out. I have to give major MAJOR thanks to _*cmarkwart*_ He really helped out with getting the chip programming done. He has told me he will make the harness and can sell the entire kit if you are wanting that.

So here is the breakdown of what you need to do.


Go to the you tube video in the 3rd post down. Make sure the Jumper on your chip reader is properly installed.

Next on that same video you will find a spot right under the video itself that says show more. Under that you will see the download instructions for the software. Download them.

Next you will want to open the 3rd file down to start the chip software. Should be a.EXE. Open this file.







Under the Menus make sure they look like my screen shot.







Next you will press read. When doing so line 150 and 160 should give you the vin number in the radio







Get the vin number of your car and plug it in here. DO NOT put the 1 in front of the G. The vin will go down to line 160. 

Once entered press program. You are all done.

Notes:

*Make sure the harness has a good connection on the chip














IF THE HARNESS IS NOT CORRECT YOU WILL GET THIS








*


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

My apologies for not replying to the thread after creating it. I've been offline for a while due to life issues. I am glad you got everything figured out though. 


In case anyone else is interested in the upgrade or wants extra equipment, I'm cleaning out my closet and have a mylink system I no longer need: screen w/bezel, silverbox and radio controls. $100 + shipping. Works great, was the system I used in my Cruze before I upgraded to the navigation model.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> In case anyone else is interested in the upgrade or wants extra equipment, I'm cleaning out my closet and have a mylink system I no longer need: screen w/bezel, silverbox and radio controls. $100 + shipping. Works great, was the system I used in my Cruze before I upgraded to the navigation model.


Did the silver box start out as a premium option or regular?


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Premium option.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Ok, without going though the tread, I think there was someone who found they couldn't upgrade a standard to premium, so it may work for them. I'll let them have first shot at it.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

That was cmarkwart and he was looking to swap silverboxes I believe.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> That was cmarkwart and he was looking to swap silverboxes I believe.


cmarkwart and I both tried to use a standard MyLink in a car with Pioneer Premium. Neither one of us got it to work. No audio. I never figured out why. I sent cmarkwart an extra MyLink I had from a car with Pioneer. 

I had several MyLink boxes at one point. I dismantle one and destroyed it. I gave two away. I tossed one in the trash. And, I installed one. If you watch ebay, you can sometimes find them for around $20-$30 with free shipping. I also had a couple screens that I got for around $20 each. I got one control panel for $15 with free shipping. You just have to be patient.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

StLouisCPhT said:


> My apologies for not replying to the thread after creating it. I've been offline for a while due to life issues. I am glad you got everything figured out though.
> 
> 
> In case anyone else is interested in the upgrade or wants extra equipment, I'm cleaning out my closet and have a mylink system I no longer need: screen w/bezel, silverbox and radio controls. $100 + shipping. Works great, was the system I used in my Cruze before I upgraded to the navigation model.


Not sure the difference between standard and premium as some people are mentioning, is yours that's for sale for pioneer or basic radio?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Not sure the difference between standard and premium as some people are mentioning, is yours that's for sale for pioneer or basic radio?


It's a MyLink (color screen), so it's not "basic". It has the premium (9-speaker) option. I believe the hardware is the same, but the software flashed into the unit is different.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

ChevyGuy said:


> It's a MyLink (color screen), so it's not "basic". It has the premium (9-speaker) option. I believe the hardware is the same, but the software flashed into the unit is different.


Ah Okay, yeah thats what I meant, basic speakers vs pioneer speakers programmed. Rather than basic stereo vs mylink. Thanks!


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

The box came from a 2015 Cruze equipped with the premium 9 speaker package, but worked perfectly fine in my 2011 Cruze which had the standard (basic?) 6 speaker package.


I should like to point out that I no longer own a Cruze, so I will not be checking the threads on here very much any more... unless I get a notification from the site. If anyone is interested in the set, the best way to contact me is by pm.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

I also have a navigation silver box available. Pulled from 2014 Cruze at work. Tested in car and works as expected. Maps are out of date though. $100

And finally: The difficulty I had with reprogramming chips without removing the resistor appears to have been related to firmware on my Intel Skull Canyon NUC. After a later bios update, I no longer needed to remove it to reprogram. I have removed that from the instructions.


----------



## Drumsforjs (Jul 24, 2017)

Anyone selling the whole unit ready to be installed? Got a 2016 Cruze limites not to long ago but did not come with mylink. Has 7 speakers. I want to go ahead and try this upgrade since I don’t want an aftermarket unit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Drumsforjs said:


> Anyone selling the whole unit ready to be installed? Got a 2016 Cruze limites not to long ago but did not come with mylink. Has 7 speakers. I want to go ahead and try this upgrade since I don’t want an aftermarket unit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check out this link:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-gen1-audio-electronics/55641-mylink-upgrade-diy.html#post838681

There is a link in the post above to buy the wire harness, and a link for someone who does the programming -- if you don't want to do those yourself. You can buy the silver box, control panel and screen on eBay. Sometimes you can get them as a set. It's usually cheaper if you buy them separately, and you can save a lot of money programming it yourself. 

You can also try sending a PM to @cmarkwart he was offering full systems with wire harness and programming a while ago. He may be willing to help out.


----------



## Vtx531 (Nov 13, 2017)

I am confused - are you you saying a cheap gps antenna from ebay can somehow turn any of the MyLink units into a nav unit? Guessing I am reading this wrong. 

I bought a Junkyard silver box today from a 2015 that has no nav, but does have backup cam and premium sound. My current car is a 2013 with MyLink and premium sound but no backup cam (trying to add the backup cam to my car). 

I also ordered the chip reader/clip from ebay and I pulled the donor radio apart today so I will be ready to flash the vin when my ebay stuff comes.

Hoping for no issues. My 2013 car was built in 2012 and the donor radio is from a 2015 car, built in 2014. Are there differences with XM or antennae on the back???



StLouisCPhT said:


> I also have a navigation silver box available. Pulled from 2014 Cruze at work. Tested in car and works as expected. Maps are out of date though. $100
> 
> 
> Incidentally, I now recommend saving a little money on a nav upgrade and just getting the non-nav harness from MVI (or build it) and buying a cheap gps antenna from eBay. Works fine in the dash.
> ...


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Vtx531 said:


> I am confused - are you you saying a cheap gps antenna from ebay can somehow turn any of the MyLink units into a nav unit? Guessing I am reading this wrong.


You are correct, you're reading it wrong.  One issue of trying to put a Nav unit into a non-Nav car is that the car is lacking the infrastructure to get the GPS signal to the radio. The Nav silver boxes have an extra antenna connection, but there's nothing in the non-Nav car's wiring to plug into it. The cheap GPS antenna was a work around for that.




Vtx531 said:


> I bought a Junkyard silver box today from a 2015 that has no nav, but does have backup cam and premium sound. My current car is a 2013 with MyLink and premium sound but no backup cam (trying to add the backup cam to my car).


I hope that works out. Others have reported problems trying to get a non-premium sound unit to work in a premium sound car. Apparently the head unit doesn't send the command to turn on the amp. Without it - no sound.

I've had reasonable success getting a premium sound unit to work in a non-premium car.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

Vtx531 said:


> I am confused - are you you saying a cheap gps antenna from ebay can somehow turn any of the MyLink units into a nav unit? Guessing I am reading this wrong.


You need a nav unit to get nav. The cheap antenna is required for the nav unit. 



> I bought a Junkyard silver box today from a 2015 that has no nav, but does have backup cam and premium sound. My current car is a 2013 with MyLink and premium sound but no backup cam (trying to add the backup cam to my car).


That should work, but no guarantees until you try it. Since you have premium sound, it's good that you got a box from a car that had premium sound. 

If your car didn't come with a backup camera then it's possible that it doesn't have the wiring from the radio to the body harness for the camera. Look for wires in pins 5 and 15 on the small connector on the back of the radio. Those are the camera wires. If they aren't there, then you will need to add them. And, you will need the trunk wiring harness to add the wiring from the body harness to the backup camera. 



> I also ordered the chip reader/clip from ebay and I pulled the donor radio apart today so I will be ready to flash the vin when my ebay stuff comes.


Great. Good luck. It's pretty easy once you figure it out. 



> Hoping for no issues. My 2013 car was built in 2012 and the donor radio is from a 2015 car, built in 2014. Are there differences with XM or antennae on the back???


Shouldn't be any differences. The XM and Radio antennas should just plug in. The 2015 radio should have the newest programming for the backup camera, which includes the grid lines. I used a radio from a '16 limited and it works great. Still very happy I did the upgrade.


----------



## Vtx531 (Nov 13, 2017)

ChevyGuy said:


> You are correct, you're reading it wrong.  One issue of trying to put a Nav unit into a non-Nav car is that the car is lacking the infrastructure to get the GPS signal to the radio. The Nav silver boxes have an extra antenna connection, but there's nothing in the non-Nav car's wiring to plug into it. The cheap GPS antenna was a work around for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay that makes more sense. If I were to find a suitable nav silverbox (nav, backup cam, premium sound) I would just need to flash the vin, bolt it in, plug in cheap ebay antenna, and swap the control panel for a nav control panel? 

The donor radio I bought has premium sound which matches my car (thanks to this thread)



dhpnet said:


> You need a nav unit to get nav. The cheap antenna is required for the nav unit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as the wiring, I checked where the body harness connects to the trunk harness. Wiring was on the body harness side only so I need the trunk harness. Then I checked where the body harness connects to the instrument panel harness (front left kick panel) and the wiring was on both sides of that connector. I didn’t pull the radio yet to check there but I don’t think there are any other harnesses/connectors between the two so it should be there unless they terminated the wires within the harness which would be very odd.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Vtx531 said:


> Okay that makes more sense. If I were to find a suitable nav silverbox (nav, backup cam, premium sound) I would just need to flash the vin, bolt it in, plug in cheap ebay antenna, and swap the control panel for a nav control panel?


I think so. I didn't follow that all that closely. Don't forget bending over if you ever want updates. IIRC, you can buy yourself a nice garmin for the price of a OEM map update.

I'm thinking about how I can create a hidden pop-up phone mount using that compartment above the radio the non-premium folks have.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

I'm baaaaaaaaaaack.

I'm going to hijack my own thread and go a bit off topic, then swing right back onto the topic.

We recently received both a 2011 Cruze and 2016 Cruze at the salvage yard I work at. Unfortunately the radio system was missing from the 2016 (it appears the owner had put in a 3rd party system) but the Gen10 Onstar module was still there. Curiosity got the better of me and I stopped by early thursday before the food fest began at home and swapped the module into the 2011.

The result: Gen 10s work with older Cruzes, including wi-fi hotspot. The only real issue is that there will be a Station ID/Account mismatch. You'll have to call Onstar support to get it linked to your account. I confirmed this by calling onstar from the 2011 and they identified the module as being in the 2016 cruze and registered to someone else.

Now, going back towards the original topic. If you decide you would like to switch over to the new module there are some things you need to take into account.

1) There is a design issue/change with the Gen10 onstars. For the mylink upgrade to work properly, you must not use MVI's wiring harness as it does not connect correctly to the onstar wiring. Follow the diagram created by dhpnet and build your own or buy one based off his design. If you have already purchased MVI's harness and installed it, your handsfree microphone will not work. I think I know how to fix it, but I will check with dhpnet first before I post the solution.

2) You will also need a splitter and 2 cables to properly connect the new module to the vehicle antenna. The splitter is required as the new module has separate connections for gps and cellular data. I'll try to track down a direct source for anyone interested in the upgrade, but at this point it would be best and probably easier to ask a seller to include anything attached to the module.

3) The menu for Onstar functions is hidden on MyLink radios. To access the menu, you will need to either press the onstar call button on the mirror or the call button on your steering wheel and verbally access the onstar settings.


----------



## happycruze#4 (Aug 18, 2015)

I do have the harnesses available to do the conversion. True plug and play, no cutting and no soldering required. Kits includes everything needed to add mylink to your cruze. Nav and non nav versions are available, only difference is the use of a standalone, under-dash mount GPS antenna for the nav's. Programing is important to get it to work properly. I know there is a lot of talk out there on doing it yourself, and if you can do that, more power to you as it will save you a lot of money from having a professional do it. By professional I do not mean GM, as they cannot program one of these to work in your non mylink car. I have installed a nav mylink into my 2012 LS. Back up camera and everything. The radio was out of a 2015 equinox, to be honest, and with the proper programming it runs seamlessly. I believe if you are going to do your own programming you definitely need to make sure that the donor radio had the same speaker set-up as yours, without that it will not function properly. Since September I have successfully helped 10 customer's add mylink's to their cars, some programmed themselves and others had it professionally done. Let me know if I can help anyone


----------



## Vtx531 (Nov 13, 2017)

Can you provide any prgramming advice for the radio besides changing the vin? 

For example what hex numbers need to be edited to enable backup camera, adjust for premium sound option, etc?


----------



## happycruze#4 (Aug 18, 2015)

I personally do not do the programming, but send it off-site to have my programmer do it, so unfortunately I do not know that info. I can definitely help you out with programming and the install kit. Please message me for details


----------



## KENSTV123 (Sep 21, 2014)

Hopefully your not sending them to MVI, he will definitely screw up the programming, I believe white auto is the only guy who truly understands the cruze radios, Anthony at MVI even said he had to consult with white auto to program my radio and he still screwed it up !!


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

happycruze#4 said:


> I do have the harnesses available to do the conversion. True plug and play, no cutting and no soldering required. Kits includes everything needed to add mylink to your cruze. Nav and non nav versions are available, only difference is the use of a standalone, under-dash mount GPS antenna for the nav's. Programing is important to get it to work properly. I know there is a lot of talk out there on doing it yourself, and if you can do that, more power to you as it will save you a lot of money from having a professional do it. By professional I do not mean GM, as they cannot program one of these to work in your non mylink car. I have installed a nav mylink into my 2012 LS. Back up camera and everything. The radio was out of a 2015 equinox, to be honest, and with the proper programming it runs seamlessly. I believe if you are going to do your own programming you definitely need to make sure that the donor radio had the same speaker set-up as yours, without that it will not function properly. Since September I have successfully helped 10 customer's add mylink's to their cars, some programmed themselves and others had it professionally done. Let me know if I can help anyone


If you purchase a MyLink unit that came out of a Cruze, then the only programming that should be necessary is to update the VIN. Almost anyone can do that with the instructions included at the beginning of this thread. It's not difficult if you are capable of taking apart a radio and putting it back together. 

The wiring harness is the most time consuming part of the upgrade. But, if you have patience then you can do it.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

StLouisCPhT said:


> I'm baaaaaaaaaaack.
> 
> I'm going to hijack my own thread and go a bit off topic, then swing right back onto the topic.
> 
> ...


Glad to see you are back. This is interesting. I am considering this upgrade now. But, I don't know if I want to pay the high prices for Onstar WiFi. I could get a mobile hotspot that is cheaper and I can use it outside the car.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

dhpnet said:


> Glad to see you are back. This is interesting. I am considering this upgrade now. But, I don't know if I want to pay the high prices for Onstar WiFi. I could get a mobile hotspot that is cheaper and I can use it outside the car.


Onstar has unlimited data for $20 a month, or $10 a month if you already have AT&T and add it as a shared device.

Gen 10 Onstar modules run $40 to $100 on ebay. They are not a perfect upgrade, reporting the VIN of the donor vehicle on the Onstar/My Chevrolet Apps. But everything works as-is: Wi-Fi Hotspot, vehicle diagnostics, built-in Bluetooth, etc; and even with the different VIN it does not prevent your vehicle from starting.

For people that used the MVI/GM Navigation harness, they will definitely have to move the wires from x3 to x2 as you posted. Using the x3 connector results in the mic not working.

The biggest headache is making sure a used module is not still linked to an active account. Good news is that if you give Onstar the vin of the donor car, they will let you know if it is active or not.

An interesting fact: In Canada, Onstar has phased out their 2g network and migrated to 3g/4g LTE. As a result, GM upgraded multiple 2000-2015 passenger cars and light trucks to the new units; including the 2011-2014 Chevy Cruzes.

https://gm.oemdtc.com/1351/15-08-44...0-2015-gm-passenger-car-and-light-duty-trucks


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Does anyone know if the BCM needs programmed in a 2013? I had to have it programmed at the dealer so the factory fog lights I installed worked, so does this include when installing MyLink? 

Also, I have yet to see a MyLink radio unit on eBay that has Nav, premium sound AND a backup camera. lol Are these options extremely rare?

Lastly, all the links to the software to reprogram the VIN are invalid. Anyone have newer ones that work?


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I think Nav was at least "less than common" given the price. That's going to really limit the number of units available.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> I think Nav was at least "less than common" given the price. That's going to really limit the number of units available.


Guess I'll just get everything and then keep scanning eBay for a nav unit. :dazed052:

Hopefully the BCM wont need programmed. It was $90 to do the fog light programming.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

There's been a few successful changes, but I don't remember any requiring a BCM reprogram. A VIN reprogram of the radio seems simple enough. The more complex programming is avoided by buying a radio that came from a car with the right options.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

ChevyGuy said:


> There's been a few successful changes, but I don't remember any requiring a BCM reprogram. A VIN reprogram of the radio seems simple enough. The more complex programming is avoided by buying a radio that came from a car with the right options.


Lets hope not.  The VIN thing does seem simple enough. As for the codes, all the codes included in the vehicle are on the sticker inside the glove box, right?


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Does anyone know if the BCM needs programmed in a 2013? I had to have it programmed at the dealer so the factory fog lights I installed worked, so does this include when installing MyLink?
> 
> Also, I have yet to see a MyLink radio unit on eBay that has Nav, premium sound AND a backup camera. lol Are these options extremely rare?
> 
> Lastly, all the links to the software to reprogram the VIN are invalid. Anyone have newer ones that work?


The BCM shouldn't need to be reprogrammed. The radio doesn't actually communicate very much with the BCM. The BCM and radio communicate over the LAN. The signals are mostly to tell the radio to be on, signals from the steering wheel controls, checking for the VIN number, and changing preference settings for the car. All of those are the same for both My Link and the standard radio.

You should get a My Link that came out of a Cruze. There are companies that will reprogram a My Link to work in the Cruze. But, its easier and cheaper to just get a My Link that came out of a Cruze.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Lastly, all the links to the software to reprogram the VIN are invalid. Anyone have newer ones that work?


Check out this video. There is a link in the description. This is what I used, and it has worked perfectly every time. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L0ChYNwunUE


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Lets hope not.  The VIN thing does seem simple enough. As for the codes, all the codes included in the vehicle are on the sticker inside the glove box, right?


Yes, if you're pulling it out of the car yourself. If you're buying from somewhere on eBay, you should try and get the VIN. There's a few places you can check the VIN for the options.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

PAChevyCruze said:


> Lastly, all the links to the software to reprogram the VIN are invalid. Anyone have newer ones that work?


Just tested the link in the YouTube video in my post about reprogramming, works fine for me.


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Just tested the link in the YouTube video in my post about reprogramming, works fine for me.


Yep. I downloaded it. Thanks. :th_coolio:


----------



## PAChevyCruze (May 29, 2016)

Did the nav option come with both the basic speakers and the 9 speaker system, or just the 9 speaker system?


----------



## boges85 (Jul 26, 2018)

Üdv mindenkinek. 
Az egyetlen Chevy Cruze kocsi a 2013.11.05. sajnos egy-mylink átadta magát. Roger egyetlen Chevy trax 2014. mylinket. De nem valódi. Vin egy kod nem már ... de ha tudom jól Vin az összes funkciót a szájra rendeltem ... Szeretném, ha a vin újraírná a sajátomra számát ... ebben a valaki képes lenne Segítség?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

boges85 said:


> Üdv mindenkinek.
> Az egyetlen Chevy Cruze kocsi a 2013.11.05. sajnos egy-mylink átadta magát. Roger egyetlen Chevy trax 2014. mylinket. De nem valódi. Vin egy kod nem már ... de ha tudom jól Vin az összes funkciót a szájra rendeltem ... Szeretném, ha a vin újraírná a sajátomra számát ... ebben a valaki képes lenne Segítség?


Hi everybody.
The only Chevy Cruze car on the 2013.11.05. Unfortunately, one-mylink handed over. Roger's one Chevy trax 2014. mylinket. But it's not real. Vin does not have a code yet ... but if I know Vin all the functions I've assigned to the word ... I would like the vin to rewrite my number ... this one would be able to help?



The translation is lacking details - any guesses anyone?

Continued here: https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/137...assemble-radio-program-vin-2.html#post3189209


----------



## Lowgone (Aug 5, 2018)

Hi everybody I'm new and have a 2012 chevy cruze eco with the 4" screen I believe. I went to a junkyard the other day and found a 2013 eco the same color as mine with the mylink set up! I took off the trunk, which was is in great condition because it has the backup camera, also got the stereo, screen etc. I'm not completely sure how to install everything yet but gonna figure it out. Hopefully I grabbed everything from the car that I needed?


----------



## Jpbroad1970 (Jul 29, 2018)

Hi
Can anyone help.
I read somewhere on here where somebody made the mic work without the onstar box. Can anyone shed a bit more light onto that for me. I'm from the UK with an astra which uses all the same setup as yours.
Just wish I could find it again. They used some resistors and other bits.
Thanks in advance
Johm

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aboice (Oct 16, 2018)

Okay so my girlfriend has a 2012 Cruze with the basic system (I believe it doesn't have the mylink because it has no touch screen). I know just about nothing about these cars but I want to put in the mylink navigation system for her as a Christmas gift. I plan on replacing the factory speakers and amping it as well.

Here's what I'm wondering:
1. Can a 2012 without any kind of mylink infotainment system be upgraded to the mylink with navigation?

2. If so, I'd imagine that I wouldn't be able to wire it via chopping the factory harness as I'd imagine that the mylink navigation system has a lot more connectors that wont be in her harness.

3. If this is doable would I need to buy the harness, other two factory cables mentioned, and the chip tester and just download the software and do it?

I saw that a navigation version of the mylink doesn't require lifting pin 7 so that means I can dismantle the unit, connect the tester to the chip, and reflash it to the correct vin and it'll work right?

Thanks guys hope to hear back as soon as you guys can and t.i.a

Axel


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Aboice said:


> Okay so my girlfriend has a 2012 Cruze with the basic system (I believe it doesn't have the mylink because it has no touch screen). I know just about nothing about these cars but I want to put in the mylink navigation system for her as a Christmas gift. I plan on replacing the factory speakers and amping it as well.
> 
> Here's what I'm wondering:
> 1. Can a 2012 without any kind of mylink infotainment system be upgraded to the mylink with navigation?
> ...


Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

[h=1]How To Disassemble Radio To Program VIN[/h]
[h=1]How I did the MyLink Wire Harness[/h]
[h=1]The SQ Car Audio Thread V2[/h]
Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

This project has been superseded by Pioneer releasing a CarPlay & Android Auto compatible modular head unit based on the design of the ones found in the Gen 1 Cruze.

See the following link for more details.

Pioneer's MyLink 2.0 CarPlay & Android Auto Alternative

I will no longer be following this thread or assisting with upgrades.


----------



## NeilD (Aug 30, 2019)

StLouisCPhT said:


> These are the primary part numbers for MyLink radios that are compatible with 1st Generation Cruzes. In general, I believe that any non-carplay Mylink radio with these part numbers or later (higher) will work, but the ones that are marked with * are the recommended ones as having the least hardware design issues.
> 
> VIN P (4th digit, Limited), receiver, MyLink (opt UP9), AM-FM-XM-single CD-MP3 (opt UFU), ID 23378511
> VIN P (4th digit, Limited), receiver, MyLink (opt UP9), AM-FM-XM-single CD-MP3 (opt UFU), ID 23476256
> ...



Hi

Can anyone help me with the calibration software numbers I need to enable to turn on USB and Bluetooth on my CD400, I have updated the ecu modules to the last ones for my vehicle but I am going to fit BT and USB

Hope someone can help

Thanks

I am using the instructions here to change the VIN also on a 2nd user radio that has BT enabled but I want to enable the USB I am familair with global TIS and have access the the relevent ECU but just dont know the cal file numbers

Thanks Again, sorry for bringing this old thread back but I'm running out of ideas


----------



## Kristol (Feb 22, 2020)

cmarkwart said:


> Ok all I'm not a person that is in to this programing kick. but I figured it out I'm using both items
> CH341A EEPROM reader/writer along with SOIC8 EEPROM test clip
> I watched the youtube video got the right software in stalled with the drivers but could not read the chip untill I did some net searches
> the chip I had to select in the software is
> ...


Do you have any pictures of the proper set up in the prom? Im having the same issue reading mine.


----------



## Kristol (Feb 22, 2020)

I ordered the prom and clip attachments as described in this forum and loaded the program.I successfully replaced my cruze radio with a used one (yaayy). It took a little time to correctly connect the prom to the board as it is sensitive to clip placement but once i got it clipped correctly the information came up and i was able to enter my vin clicked program and success!!! Thankyou for this feed!!!!! Good info!!! I previously took my cruze to the dealer amd they charged me 65.00 to tell me they couldnt program the vin in. Thanks for saving me 400.00 for a nee unprogrammed unit!!! Total cost was 50 for the radio and 12 for the hardware.


----------



## Kristol (Feb 22, 2020)

Kristol said:


> I ordered the prom and clip attachments as described in this forum and loaded the program.I successfully replaced my cruze radio with a used one (yaayy). It took a little time to correctly connect the prom to the board as it is sensitive to clip placement but once i got it clipped correctly the information came up and i was able to enter my vin clicked program and success!!! Thankyou for this feed!!!!! Good info!!! I previously took my cruze to the dealer amd they charged me 65.00 to tell me they couldnt program the vin in. Thanks for saving me 400.00 for a nee unprogrammed unit!!! Total cost was 50 for the radio and 12 for the hardware.


Oh forgot to mention i used the clip and did NOT remove my chip or unsolder pin 7. It toom the reprogram without disrupting the chip.


----------



## Dwall88 (Jun 28, 2020)

StLouisCPhT said:


> *Directions on how to reprogram the VIN chip*
> 
> First, locate the VIN chip. This requires completely disassembling the new radio.
> 
> ...


StLouisCPhT, 

I have a 2016 cruze, same body style as the 2017 though. Just like you I'm trying to do this for a gen 2 cruze, but I'm struggling to identify the chip that I need to program.. How did u determine which chip was the correct one? Do you have any advice for how I might be able to find it?


----------



## bbanic23 (Nov 21, 2019)

StLouisCPhT said:


> *For 2011-2015 Cruzes and 2016 Cruze Limiteds made in the United States and Australia only.*
> 
> These directions are for updating from the basic 4" radio to a NON-Navigational Mylink radio ONLY.
> 
> ...


Wondering if there is a good dashcontrol upgrade “aftermarket” that anyone has installed or know of that is good. I have looked them up, but wanted someone that knows a bit more about what they are looking at for a recommendation.


----------

